# FYI: 66 stock console floor shifter and powerglide parts



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm putting a console in my car, and converting it from a column shift to a floor shift. It has a powerglide in it.

I couldn't find a single parts source that had everything needed for the conversion.

I got a GM shifter cable and trans lever from the Parts Place. I got the rest of the clips, pins, brackets from Ames.

I also got lucky and found a floor shift *tilt column* fully restored from a vendor that works through the Parts Place!

:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you need the shifter i have a restored one with new handle and button for two speed...PM me if interested


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory trans in 66 is a ST-300, no powerglide. If you look for powerglide parts you will get lots of wrong items.


----------

